# Advice Please - From the Professionals



## CameronN (21/8/15)

Some advice or assistance please, from the masters...
I have been vaping for about 5 months now... so I think I have got the hang of it and I understand the processes and whatnot....
I had a Twisp... which was ok to start with
I then purchased a Nautilus mini, by recommendation at a shop...
However, the Nautilus is very fiddly and the coils are a pain in the butt.
I am looking for a consistent unit that always works and always gives me good clouds.
Something that is reliable and something that is easy to clean/service. 

I need the "leatherman" of tanks... 'ol faithful... one that always does what its meant to do.
I cannot stand that burnt coil taste and I really wish to avoid that at all possible.
At this point, money is not an object...

I have an iStick 30W which seems to be perfectly fine, so its just the tank that needs a makeover.
Any suggestions or recommendations?

Thanks in advance lads and ladies. Very much appreciated.


----------



## WHITELABEL (21/8/15)

Subtank mini is a solid proven workhorse. I would go with that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Average vapor Joe (21/8/15)

CameronN said:


> Some advice or assistance please, from the masters...
> I have been vaping for about 5 months now... so I think I have got the hang of it and I understand the processes and whatnot....
> I had a Twisp... which was ok to start with
> I then purchased a Nautilus mini, by recommendation at a shop...
> ...


Do you mind an rta or are you looking specifically for a coil head tank?


----------



## SHiBBY (21/8/15)

I would suggest perhaps going for a tank that has an RBA unit available (UD Zephyrus), but that is not a standalone RTA. That way, you can still buy coils while you get the hang of building on the RBA. Pretty soon you'll ONLY want to use the coils you made yourself, and at that point you might consider going over to standalone RTA's like the (UD Goblin) that has a bigger build deck than the RBA units.

Disclaimer: I'm am by no measure a master of anything, but I do have a pretty good idea of what's what in the world of vaping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/8/15)

Hi @CameronN 
Pity to hear about your Nautilus Mini experience. I have found it to be most reliable and a great flavour device for mouth to lung vaping at about 10 Watts using the 1.8 ohm BVC coils.

I have not tried it yet, but seems like many are loving the Subtank Mini version 2. (This is the one that came with the Subox kit) but I see they are selling separately now at a few vendors.

Nice thing about that device is that you can use commercial coils and build your own coils if you want.

As for reliability, I have to say that several of the good tanks in my experience last a long time if you look after them and use them correctly. 

As for the "leatherman" of vaping, in my view that is the Reo. Dripper quality vape but tank-like convenience - plus a whole host of other benefits - but the Reo is not for everyone.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/15)

I would also recommend the SubTank mini, they are superb tanks. I have 3 of them in rotation and imo they are the simplest to use and refill, they provide an really good vape in terms of flavour and aren't shy when it comes to changing the humidity in a room. Great airflow, looks cool on any device, offers standard coils and RBA section for building your own coils when you're ready.... what's not to like?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## huffnpuff (21/8/15)

While some tanks are better than the Subtank Mini from certain points of view, the Subtank Mini is still the best all-round commercial tank wrt buck, ease of use/maintainability, filling and availability of parts/coils and all-round performance, especially for folks upgrading to the next level from Twisps / Egos.

Also, very few of the other tanks will be able to perform like the Submini under 30Watts

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq (21/8/15)

CameronN said:


> Some advice or assistance please, from the masters...
> I have been vaping for about 5 months now... so I think I have got the hang of it and I understand the processes and whatnot....
> I had a Twisp... which was ok to start with
> I then purchased a Nautilus mini, by recommendation at a shop...
> ...




goblin mini hands down. by far the best RTA and very simple to build on. Dripper quality flavour and nice thick and dense clouds...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CameronN (21/8/15)

Thanks for all the replies guys. Looks like the SubTank mini might be the answer, or the UD Goblin. The reviews look great. Might also be cool to get into making my own coils. Looks like fun 
I think a trip to VapeMob is in order, alternatively any recommendations on places to visit?


----------



## Marzuq (21/8/15)

CameronN said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys. Looks like the SubTank mini might be the answer, or the UD Goblin. The reviews look great. Might also be cool to get into making my own coils. Looks like fun
> I think a trip to VapeMob is in order, alternatively any recommendations on places to visit?


vapemob is the only walk-in store .
the rest of your options are online orders...
depending which tank you want your options becomes less.

the bonus to the subtank mini is that you will have an option to use conventional coils or use the rba deck and build you own.
I still prefer the goblin mini by a long shot but for someone just moving into building coils and if frustration arises, the subtank offering both options may just be a win for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SHiBBY (21/8/15)

CameronN said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys. Looks like the SubTank mini might be the answer, or the UD Goblin. The reviews look great. Might also be cool to get into making my own coils. Looks like fun
> I think a trip to VapeMob is in order, alternatively any recommendations on places to visit?



This forum is home to a while bunch of amazing online stores. Check them out as well, might find some bargains!


----------



## shabbar (21/8/15)

Subtank mini for the vote , i love mine .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (21/8/15)

You might as well get the full Subox Mini kit whilst you are at it. Here is a link with good information: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/

Have a look at a Reo, which is my preferred device, here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-the-basics.t2561/

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (21/8/15)

Yip check out the subox kit, seems like a great tank.

As for a 'leatherman' device, look no further than a Reo and BF atty of your choice, you cant go wrong.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (21/8/15)

Subtank mini is the best of all worlds for someone in your position, I have 2 myself 

As far as... erm... Cough, cough... Leatherman  my go to is the Sigelei 100W its pretty old and a little unfriendly, but its bullet proof and its regulated. for the atomizer it has to be the Sapor RDA by Wotofo great flavour, and far less of the leaking issues of most conventional RDA's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (22/8/15)

CameronN said:


> Some advice or assistance please, from the masters...
> I have been vaping for about 5 months now... so I think I have got the hang of it and I understand the processes and whatnot....
> I had a Twisp... which was ok to start with
> I then purchased a Nautilus mini, by recommendation at a shop...
> ...


I love the goblin mini,i get great clouds and FLAVOR!!! And I'm running between 8-11 watts on my ipv2mini P.S. I doubt i'd be classified as "pro"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (22/8/15)

CameronN said:


> Some advice or assistance please, from the masters...
> I have been vaping for about 5 months now... so I think I have got the hang of it and I understand the processes and whatnot....
> I had a Twisp... which was ok to start with
> I then purchased a Nautilus mini, by recommendation at a shop...
> ...


If you looking for a good RTA you can choose either the goblin mini or the Billow V2, both tanks are great, flavor is good and dry hits are somewhat rare if you wick/build properly. If you can't handle that burning taste at all then you should consider getting a Temperature Control device. I'm using a TC mod and never got a dry hit since i got it. I have the subox mini and I have to say that if the liquid level is below the juice holes on the coil you will get a terrible dry hit (the OCC coils)


----------



## CameronN (14/9/15)

I ended up going with the Subtank and I am very happy. It is a nice machine and it does what you guys said it would. Next up... temperature controlled mod FTW!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (14/9/15)

CameronN said:


> I ended up going with the Subtank and I am very happy. It is a nice machine and it does what you guys said it would. Next up... temperature controlled mod FTW!


Try someone's temp control before you buy, it's not all it's cracked up to be IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (14/9/15)

CameronN said:


> I ended up going with the Subtank and I am very happy. It is a nice machine and it does what you guys said it would. Next up... temperature controlled mod FTW!



Keep that is30w as a back up. Temp control, sheesh its nice just if you thort the nautilus mini was inconsistent and gave you trouble, your in for fun times with temp control.

by no means is this discouraging but I feel my mind had to shift and be more attentive with temp control vs kanthal. Its good fun tho, loved the journey.


----------

